# EASY EASY EASY Tri Color Pasta Salad



## debthecook (Nov 27, 2004)

Bring this somewhere:

1 box tri color rotelle boiled and drained
1 can small black olives cut in half
1 handful pignoli nuts
1/2 green pepper chopped
1/2 red pepper chopped
1 bottle Viva or any ROBUST italian dressing

Optional: sliced mozzerella.

Mix together with 1/2 bottle dressing, chill at least 6 hours. Add more dressing if needed.


----------

